# zufällige Entdeckung im Urlaub...



## DonBastiano (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

dieses Jahr habe ich einen Teil des Sommerurlaubes in Dijon verbracht. 

Auf dem Weg von Dijon nach Aix en-Provence kamen wir zufälligerweise hier dran vorbei 

Vielleicht interessiert es ja den ein oder andren, ich habe mich jedenfalls über den Zufallsfund gefreut 

Dijon ist nebenbei bemerkt wirklich eine Reise wert!

viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## Bener (11. Oktober 2012)

Dijon ist klasse! Hab mal 4 Monate dort gelebt! Wein, Baguette, Käse, und natürlich Senf!
Und die cote d' ore ist auch nicht schlecht zum Radeln!

Müßte da mal wieder hin! Danke für die Idee!

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

